# Fast track 4x6 layout



## Ardee (Nov 27, 2017)

Any advice on where to find the best 4x6 layouts. If there is a better track as well I can look at that. Need it to be a ready track and not one I need to add bed


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Ardee, I'm not sure what your asking. Are you asking about layout plans? I don't think your going to find a ready made 4X6 layout. Your going to have to build one. You would have to cut it down to 4X6 since plywood comes in 4X8 sheets.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

Try here:

https://kalmbachhobbystore.com/product/book/10-8804


----------



## Ardee (Nov 27, 2017)

Yeah I was kind of wanting a ready made one because I am new and don't know what all I need to buy. it is pretty overwhelming and I don't have a hobby shop near me to go buy the stuff.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

thortrains.net has lots of layout plans many are for small areas.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Ardee, if your apprehensive about building the table maybe you know someone there who can help you. I built my layout with the help of a video called 'Building an O Gauge Layout- Beginner & Advanced' by TM books & Videos. It was very helpful considering I've had never done anything like that before. Then you can decide on a layout plan.


----------



## callmeIshmael2 (May 28, 2012)

Ardee, you need to get more active with the process. By googling "Nashville Hobby Shops" I got info on a fairly major store with the major O gauge brands in it: 
Hudson Classic Hobbies
15119 Old Hickory Blvd.
Nashville, TN 37211
615-833-8337
Email: [email protected]

You can bet there's more than that if you do some digging...


----------



## PRR1950 (Oct 26, 2013)

Ardee,

There are a number of people in this hobby/industry who will offer to build you a nice 4x6 model railroad, but their work is not cheap. So, if price is no object, look for them.

If you can't afford that route, do-it-yourself doesn't have to be hard. Buy yourself a piece of plywood and some folding legs at Home Depot, Lowes, Menards, or somewhere similar. Put them together, set your table up, apply a coat or two of light brown or beige paint and you're nearly ready to go. Then, buy a train set *with* track and transformer, follow the directions (or ask here) to set it up, and you can have a train running in less than two days (allowing time for shopping, assembly and paint drying).

Hope this helps.
Chuck


----------



## Punkrockpub (Apr 1, 2021)

Did you ever complete your 4X6 layout? I've found some videos on YouTube of 4x6 layout's. They seem to be helpful. I'm working on a 4X6 layout for myself as well.


----------

